# MAJESTICS N. TEXAS 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC ~ LEWISVILLE TX



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*UPDATED LAST YEARS TOPIC FOR THE SECOND ANNUAL SINCE A LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN POSTING ON THE OLD TOPIC SO THIS YEAR IS THE SECOND ANNUAL MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS PICNIC JUNE 8 2014 - SAME LOCATION WITH MORE ROOM THAN LAST YEAR! PLEASE COME JOIN US FOR ANOTHER FUN WEEKEND AND DONT FORGET, MAJESTIX DALLAS IS HOSTING THE CRUISE NITE SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE PICNIC. THE PICS FROM LAST YEAR POSTED IN HERE SAYS IT ALL. WE HAD A BLAST AND THIS YEAR WILL BE JUST AS GOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES, BIKES, BOATS BBQ GRILLS AND FAMILY AND JOIN US!! JUNE 8TH!!* 




WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK. 

THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's. 

SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS! SEE YOU THERE! :thumbsup:

















*CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND IF I LEFT YOU OUT I WILL UPDATE AND ADD YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..

LATIN KUSTOMS - PASADENA, TX
TASTE OF LATIN - ODESSA, TX 
INDIVIDUALS CC TULSA, OK, SAN ANTONIO, TX
LA CONNECTA - WICHITA FALLS
FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB - HOUSTON
IMPALAS - MIDLAND CHAPTER
LOW 4 LIFE - LOUISIANA
GOOD TIMES - OKLAHOMA CITY
OBSESSION CC - ATLANTA, GA
25TH STREET RIDERS - HOLLYWOOD / MIAMI, FL
ESTILO - VARIOUS CHAPTERS
ILLEGAL TOYS - ALTUS, OKC
FINE LINES - TULSA, OK
**FINE LINES - ARKANSAS*

*MAJESTICS - CHICAGO, DETROIT, NORTH CAROLINA, KANSAS CITY, TORONTO CANADA, SAN DIEGO, NEW MEXICO*

*DONT FORGET, SATURDAY NIGHT IS THE CRUISE AND KICK IT SPOT IN DALLAS WITH HELP FROM OUR GOOD FRIEND FROM MAJESTIX CC OF DALLAS!

We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...










*

*THANKS TO THE CITY FOR THE BAD ASS ELECTRIC BILLBOARD, THEY HAVE GIVEN US FULL SUPPORT. THIS IS A FIRST FOR THE CITY OF LEWISVILLE HOSTING A LOWRIDER EVENT. ALL POSITIVE!*

This is the area where the custom rides will park







*ACTUAL ADDRESS FOR GPS
5 lake park drive lewisville, tx 75057*


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yessir!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn thats comin up fast



HERES A SHOT OF THE DEUCE AT THE LAKE


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna be the spot right here !


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

this gonna be one to go down in history


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Cant wait hoMies


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Its gonna be on and poppin! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

these fools scared of that hop, thats what it is


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Vacation days are all approved, Arturo's car is getting a lil make over before he drives it down their, also trying to find a wedge or hauler so we can take a few more cars


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Vacation days are all approved, Arturo's car is getting a lil make over before he drives it down their, also trying to find a wedge or hauler so we can take a few more cars


Hell yeah that's what's up!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah buddy its gona be on and poppin!! Majestics baby it never ever stops!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Vacation days are all approved, Arturo's car is getting a lil make over before he drives it down their, also trying to find a wedge or hauler so we can take a few more cars


thats whats up!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

N


BIG AUGIE said:


> Yeah buddy its gona be on and poppin!! Majestics baby it never ever stops!!!!


And you know this bro!


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT cant wait homies


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin will be there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

73 Rag said:


> Taste of Latin will be there!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

O Yea Picnic Yea!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

73 Rag said:


> Taste of Latin will be there!!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup North Texas!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

fesboogie said:


> Sup North Texas!!!


SUP FES! COLORADO GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE??


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

TTMFT!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

73 Rag said:


> Taste of Latin will be there!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

73 Rag said:


> Taste of Latin will be there!!:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support its going down!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Thanks for the support its going down!!


Can't wait Dirty u know Big M chicago will be in the house 4 sure.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Can't wait Dirty u know Big M chicago will be in the house 4 sure.


I WANNA SEE SOME PICS OF ARTURO DRIVIN THAT BEAST SLIVER!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

To the top


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

June 9th be there or be square


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

We workin on it


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> We workin on it


Hope to see the obsession crew !!


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

*TTT. :wave:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

It will be the place to be!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT north texas


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> It will be the place to be!


Yes sir


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Veteranos CC Will there and sirens going off...Bombs Away!!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> Veteranos CC Will there and sirens going off...Bombs Away!!!!!


He'll ya, lot people coming from out of town, but we defiantly need our Texas riders there to put it down ! :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

callin out all the hoppers, whos gonna come get this money


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> callin out all the hoppers, whos gonna come get this money


:shocked:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Skim said:


> :shocked:


SEE.......


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

omarrod48 said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

USF '63 said:


> :h5:


what you doin you gonna judge or do security lol


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DAMN F/B!!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HMMMMMM


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: TTT 
for a bad ass picnic!!!!!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

ALREADY!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> HMMMMMM


Come on down


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's on baby bay bay!


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

ESTILO C.C Lubbock texas chapter will b there homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hubcitycaddi said:


> ESTILO C.C Lubbock texas chapter will b there homie:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT can't wait danny from chicago going to be in the house.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

dont miss out homies this is going to be a go show!!!!!thats why we want to be a big part of this show!!!:h5:


silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT can't wait danny from chicago going to be in the house.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SAM TORRES said:


> dont miss out homies this is going to be a go show!!!!!thats why we want to be a big part of this show!!!:h5:


thx Sam we really appreciate it, this event is gettin bigger and bigger by the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

How far is this from the motor speedway? Might be at races that Saturday.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT looking good north texas


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> How far is this from the motor speedway? Might be at races that Saturday.


Just take 407 east from 35W be there in.bout 20 mins.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> Just take 407 east from 35W be there in.bout 20 mins.


SWEET, THANKS YEAH THINK I MIGHT ROLL THE 60 DOWN THERE.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SWEET, THANKS YEAH THINK I MIGHT ROLL THE 60 DOWN THERE.


sounds gravy, hope to see you there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

To the top


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

tttmft


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

GONNA BE ON A POPPIN


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

swing whatcha bring!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT! !!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SAM TORRES said:


> dont miss out homies this is going to be a go show!!!!!thats why we want to be a big part of this show!!!:h5:


appreciate your support sam :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Wish I was in town so I could go!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Hopefully mah car is out teh paint boof fo dis :x:

But anyways ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Wish I was in town so I could go!


get back in town!!!


Big Bruce said:


> Ttt


c you there!


FirmeJoe said:


> Hopefully mah car is out teh paint boof fo dis :x:
> 
> But anyways ttt


HUR UP!


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

Veteranos cc rolling to that show. going to be bad ass show


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

It's official, *FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OKLAHOMA Chapter)* will be their. :boink:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pajaro said:


> It's official, *FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OKLAHOMA Chapter)* will be their. :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT Cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

pajaro said:


> It's official, *FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OKLAHOMA Chapter)* will be their. :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> TTT Cant wait :thumbsup:


C u there!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt can't wait looking forward to a good road trip.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> Hopefully mah car is out teh paint boof fo dis :x:
> 
> But anyways ttt


No jotos allowed! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> No jotos allowed! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


Is dat why you aint going :nicoderm:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK.
> 
> THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

somebody say hop?gonna be a good picnic.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> Is dat why you aint going :nicoderm:


:burn: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

loster87 said:


> somebody say hop?gonna be a good picnic.


DEFINITELY!!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

* 
FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OK.) Aug. 18th. 2013

*Thanks to Troy Hill for the flyer design, contact Troy at fatandskinnybros.com


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Can't wait to party wit all our TX brothas. Big M


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EL AE and the rest of the compas will be there!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be there hoMies


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> EL AE and the rest of the compas will be there!


Gonna be good homie,glad y'all making the trip up !


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt can't wait danny will be there big m chicago.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

TTT Just over a month to go...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna be good fellas ! On the lake, "summer summer time " in my will smith voice !! Was the jam in the 80s and the video was dope.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

WILL DELIVER A SET TO THIS SHOW IF ANY TEXAS BOYS ARE INTERESTED...ITS A FREE BUMP NOT A SHAMELESS SELF PROMOTION....


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

TTT, almost here :biggrin:


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Vacation days are all approved, Arturo's car is getting a lil make over before he drives it down their, also trying to find a wedge or hauler so we can take a few more cars


thats real talk:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Can't wait to party wit all our TX brothas. Big M


x2


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt can't wait


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt show up or show out


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

NC gonna be in the House! :naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

infamous704 said:


> NC gonna be in the House! :naughty:


:wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Getting real close


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt can't wait


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

(South Tx) we're ready to meet up with you guys, let's drink some cold ones!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Lets get it!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

88spokes said:


> (South Tx) we're ready to meet up with you guys, let's drink some cold ones!


For sure homie, gonna be good.


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

TTMFT HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!!!!!:h5:


BigPit903 said:


> Lets get it!!!!


----------



## jsena (Aug 3, 2010)

New Mexico will be in the house!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

this hop is going to be the largest in texas, anyone scared to pull up might as well leave their cars at home!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Chicago in the house


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

hop rules?


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


> this hop is going to be the largest in texas, anyone scared to pull up might as well leave their cars at home!!!!


X63


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> this hop is going to be the largest in texas, anyone scared to pull up might as well leave their cars at home!!!!


 Hell Yeah Cant Wait


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

BUD said:


> hop rules?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


:wow: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Few weeks away!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

If anyone have the GPS coordinates for the picnic, can you guys post it?


Skim said:


> WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK.
> 
> THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's.
> 
> SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS! SEE YOU THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

5 lake park drive lewisville, tx 75057


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yessad:Veteranos cc will be rollin with the bombs!!!!!!sirens going off!!!!!!!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks that should get us there :thumbsup:


DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> 5 lake park drive lewisville, tx 75057


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

pajaro said:


> Thanks that should get us there :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS HOP AND CAR SHOW!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


pajaro said:


> If anyone have the GPS coordinates for the picnic, can you guys post it?


----------



## Still Active (Apr 16, 2013)

i gotta give it to the dfw boys u guy are doing the damn thang.do ur thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUD said:


> hop rules?


\



*RULE #1 SWING WHAT YOU BRING!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ACTUAL ADDRESS
5 lake park drive lewisville, tx 75057


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Still Active said:


> i gotta give it to the NORTH TEXAS boys u guy are doing the damn thang.do ur thing.:thumbsup:


FIXT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1 SWING WHAT YOU BRING!!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup: Getting close and shit keeps falling apart, but I'm still tryin to get a lil something out there... either way the wife and I will be there, though.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

its gettin closer and closer!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> *RULE #1 SWING WHAT YOU BRING!!!!!!!!*


If you get stuck are you disqualified and what's the payout?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

No getting stuck

$2,000 total to payout 

$300 single/double street
$700 single/double radical

Trucks are exhibition only


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> No getting stuck
> 
> $2,000 total to payout
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt












i see you homie thats a mission from miami area to here but glad yall are down for it.. looking forward to it.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> i see you homie thats a mission from miami area to here but glad yall are down for it.. looking forward to it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*WE RIDIN' ... SEE YOU FELLAS SOON!! 25thStreetRiders c.c. Hollywood, FL *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DOMREP64 said:


> *WE RIDIN' ... SEE YOU FELLAS SOON!! 25thStreetRiders c.c. Hollywood, FL *


straight outta FLA!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Getting closer!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

REPEATING FOR CLARIFICATION 
IF THE CAR GETS STUCK IT IS DISQUALIFIED


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ESTILO WILL BE THERE


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

estilo71rivi said:


> ESTILO WILL BE THERE


YEA YEA OO YEA


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SAM TORRES said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS HOP AND CAR SHOW!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SAM TORRES said:


> TTMFT HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!!!!!:h5:


*ITS GOIN DOWN SAM

**CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND I WILL ADD / UPDATE YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..
*
*LATIN KUSTOMS - PASADENA, TX*
*TASTE OF LATIN - ODESSA, TX 
**INDIVIDUALS CC TULSA, OK, SAN ANTONIO, TX*
*LA CONNECTA - WICHITA FALLS*
*FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB - HOUSTON*
*IMPALAS - MIDLAND / ODESSA CHAPTER*
*LOW 4 LIFE - LOUISIANA*
*GOOD TIMES - OKLAHOMA CITY*
*OBSESSION CC - ATLANTA, GA*
*25TH STREET RIDERS - HOLLYWOOD / MIAMI, FL*
*ESTILO - VARIOUS CHAPTERS*
*FINE LINES - TULSA, OK
FINE LINES - ARKANSAS 
ILLEGAL TOYS - ALTUS, OKC, OKLAHOMA
**
IF YOU ARE COMING AND YOUR CLUB AINT ON THE LIST LET US KNOW AND I WILL UPDATE IT.*


*MAJESTICS - CHICAGO, DETROIT, NORTH CAROLINA, KANSAS CITY, TORONTO CANADA, SAN DIEGO, NEW MEXICO*


*DONT FORGET, SATURDAY NIGHT IS THE CRUISE AND KICK IT SPOT ON IN DALLAS WITH HELP FROM OUR GOOD FRIENDS FROM MAJESTIX CC OF DALLAS! *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HERES A SHOT OF THE DEUCE WITH A PORTION OF THE LAKE IN THE BACK DROP, THE CARS WILL BE IN A NICE GRASS AREA SO BRING YOUR EAZY UPS AND CHAIRS!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

9 days away :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> *ITS GOIN DOWN SAM
> 
> **CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND I WILL ADD / UPDATE YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..
> *
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> 9 days away :thumbsup:


oooo weee!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

We almost ready


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Skim said:


> *ITS GOIN DOWN SAM
> 
> **CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND I WILL ADD / UPDATE YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..
> *
> ...


Ttt


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> *ITS GOIN DOWN SAM
> 
> **CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND I WILL ADD / UPDATE YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..
> *
> ...


The cruise will ne the 8th correct? There a cruise tonight also on Forrest.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT gonna be a bad as show


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like its going to be the "Best Show of the year" can't wait:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> The cruise will ne the 8th correct? There a cruise tonight also on Forrest.


 please add "Fine Lines Car club" Arkansas Chapter to your list.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> yep the night before, forrest lane will be the kick it spot


Cool, ill be out there in the Lincoln.... What time will the cruise start Saturday?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> HERES A SHOT OF THE DEUCE WITH A PORTION OF THE LAKE IN THE BACK DROP, THE CARS WILL BE IN A NICE GRASS AREA SO BRING YOUR EAZY UPS AND CHAIRS!



Damn...this deuce is making me wish I never got rid on mine back in the day.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pajaro said:


> please add "Fine Lines Car club" Arkansas Chapter to your list.


DONE!


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys will be in the house reppin! See y'all there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

imp1962 said:


> Illegal toys will be in the house reppin! See y'all there.


Thats whats up!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Individuals will be there to support the majestics homies.


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't wait to meet all you guys from all over and hopefully we can put together our 1st picnic together just as big and nice as this one sounds..Big shout out to Majestics North Texas from Low 4 Life Louisiana!!!!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

This is the area where the custom rides will park


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

And if you get there too late you gonna be parking here... LOL


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*In support of Majestics North Texas 1st Annual Picnic*

We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SO....THERE IS MAJESTICS....AND THERE IS MAJESTIX....IN THE SAME CITY?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SO....THERE IS MAJESTICS....AND THERE IS MAJESTIX....IN THE SAME CITY?


Majestix have been around since the 80's. there is a large amount of respect between the two clubs. Great group of guys.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Good to hear! Never knew the other existed. Can't wait to meet or remeet some of yall.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAJESTIX said:


> We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...


*HELL YEAH THIS IS THE SPOT THE NIGHT BEFORE THE EVENT!!!*


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


> We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...



ohh shit got a gift card fo papas broke nikka can still eat


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait for this weekend see you all there


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ANYONE COMING THROUGH OR FROM MINEOLA? I NEED A PART PICKED UP. LOL


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> ohh shit got a gift card fo papas broke nikka can still eat


Cool u paying then


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Panoramic view of the picnic area... All support vehicles sed dailies will be parked outside the perimeters of the cars..


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Parked outside the perimeter


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*INDIVIDUALS CC, TULSA AND SAN ANTONIO CHAPTERS CONFIRMED BRINGING CARS.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BigPit903 said:


> Cool u paying then


SUP MEMBER LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR. OBSESSION said:


> TTT


ATL IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

There are currently *17 users browsing this thread.* (1 members and 16 guests)

*Skim*
*​*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> This is the area where the custom rides will park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

For everyone that's coming out to park please remember..... No Glass Containers and please obey the posted speed limit signs. Hope to see everyone there, its going to be a great day.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what's up!!!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> Sunny Side 75 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the area where the custom rides will park
> ...


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

FINE LINES cc Will be putting on our first "Annual Picnic" in Tulsa, Oklahoma. Hope to see you guy's there!


79bonnieon3 said:


> I can't wait to meet all you guys from all over and hopefully we can put together our 1st picnic together just as big and nice as this one sounds..Big shout out to Majestics North Texas from Low 4 Life Louisiana!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ACTUAL ADDRESS
5 lake park drive lewisville, tx 75057


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BigPit903 said:


> Cool u paying then


Mah nikka :h5:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Skim said:


> SUP MEMBER LOL


:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like its going down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Looks like its going down


ITS GOING DOWN LIKE THE CHALLENGER SHUTTLE IN '86. OFFICIAL TISSUE, GOVERNMENT ISSUE. THOUGHTCHU THOUGHTAMATHUNK.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin will be there and ready to hit the streets of Big D!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

73 Rag said:


> Taste of Latin will be there and ready to hit the streets of Big D!:thumbsup:


*SATURDAY NIGHT THE CRUISE / KICK IT SPOT WILL BE GOOD.*


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:I will be there with most of my toys and friends.NOt done with the 63 but might just trailer it out there.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Saturday night kicks it all off, starting at 7pm if you want to be there early it's all good. 

Beer is sold inside but if you are in the parking lot please use a cup, let's keep it cool so we can do it again...


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> Saturday night kicks it all off, starting at 7pm if you want to be there early it's all good.
> 
> Beer is sold inside but if you are in the parking lot please use a cup, let's keep it cool so we can do it again...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:roflmao:TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

We all got a Lil time lolz


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skim said:


>


Rotflmao


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

We're ready count us in Rio Grande Valley!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

88spokes said:


> We're ready count us in Rio Grande Valley!!


Cool man y'all drive safe


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Texas bound first thing in the morning.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Its going down! !!!!!!


----------



## texas214 (Nov 19, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS THE HOP SUNDAY?


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

People coming into town have a safe drive. Take some pictures of your journeys on the road ( I like these pictures of the cars on the freeway)


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

It's time to shine! 1 day away!


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

any vendors selling wheels and tires? or anybody got any daytons for sale? i'll bring em back home with me


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Headed that way in 2 hours. Anybody need some 3.2 Oklahoma beer?? Lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Loaded & ready to drive up to Lewisville for the show!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice impala!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

redwhite_62 said:


> People coming into town have a safe drive. Take some pictures of your journeys on the road ( I like these pictures of the cars on the freeway)


x2


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is it safe to have the front of that car on the back of the trailer?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

npazzin said:


> is it safe to have the front of that car on the back of the trailer?


It should probably has a lot of batteries in the trunk


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:x:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost there!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its tomorrow, an im already thinkin I gots ta get my hustle goin so I can have my car there next year!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Shits gonna be crackin!! !! Cant wait....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

green ice said:


> It should probably has a lot of batteries in the trunk


 it's a U-Haul trailer I don't think there is a good way to trailer it.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

TTT :h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Getting ready to hit that cruise night at pappa's BBQ! It's crazy so many states representing so far GA NC MO IL MI FL and NJ....WOW and that ain't all.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't forget OK NM AK and CO


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT this is going to be a badass cruise and picnic


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Yes as long as the vehicle you are pulling it with is level you should be good...I alternate all the time..


npazzin said:


> is it safe to have the front of that car on the back of the trailer?


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

GOODTIMES C.C. MAKING THE TRIP OUT..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Here in dallas whats popin tonight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Here in dallas whats popin tonight


 pappas bbq on northwest hwy and 35


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> pappas bbq on northwest hwy and 35


Are you here is people still at there


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

???


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

west bound & down...


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bout to load up and head out  see y'all there


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/category/236549/dfw-radar


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what the fuck, the weather just turned to shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Man it's pouring here in funky town


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hopefully it will pass with enough time to dry up a lil before the picnic! :x:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Waiting for it to dry up :x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Waiting for it to dry up :x:


fool scared of the rain. Riders ride rain or dry


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Rain or shine it's still gonna be fun.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Anybody out there yet


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea we out here


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a bad ass picnic. Seen a lot of cars from outside states


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Great picnic enjoyed myself hope you guys have it again next year.


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

So many nice cars today! Gotta get to work on mine!


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Bad ass car show,hands down one of the best car show I have been to in a while.Can not wait till next years.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Somebody throw up some pics I heard it was on and poppin


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

gabe63 said:


> View attachment 656813


Yup thats my boy from atl he was the one who told me it was on and poppin lol


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

It was big, and hot as fuck!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

On & crackin


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys at the picnic 
















We had abad as time, a lot of cool peeps and nice rides


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

imp1962 said:


> Illegal toys at the picnic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i usually don't like split paint jobs, but that caddy wore it well.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

There was a red 73 or 74 convertible with white interior all og lined up with cars from big M anyone know whos it is and who used to own it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> There was a red 73 or 74 convertible with white interior all og lined up with cars from big M anyone know whos it is and who used to own it


info: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/252979-majestics-cc-north-texas-chapter-1233.html


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Good shit mayne will be there next year and shout out to the north texas chapter and good meeting teh few i did


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> There was a red 73 or 74 convertible with white interior all og lined up with cars from big M anyone know whos it is and who used to own it


It belongs to the homie sigala from the DFW chapter


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

heres a few pix from the hop!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> i usually don't like split paint jobs, but that caddy wore it well.


Thank you we apreciate that complement especially when the whole park was full of bad ass Rides glad to know the car got a lil attention


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Illegal toys at the picnic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely this will be on to come again great turn out lots of clean cars


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on a huge sucess:thumbsup:Bes beleive ill be there nx year


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big C said:


> Somebody throw up some pics I heard it was on and poppin


800 cars it was fucking insane out there yesterday. Biggest shit I've seen out here in a long time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I will post pics tonight


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

really 800? wow!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

WoW 800 :drama:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

have a lot of pics but wont let me upload em


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

vicdeisel said:


> have a lot of pics but wont let me upload em


use

imgur.com

there u can upload bout 15 at a time!! just copy the link "


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> 800 cars it was fucking insane out there yesterday. Biggest shit I've seen out here in a long time


T I fucked up I should have waited to come back home till this past weekend so I could have brought out my brothers 61. Ill be in the house next year though for sure.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hope we can see some of you guys here we would love to have you all here in OKC June 30th all indoors show move in on sat June 29th from 5 pm to 11 pm and on Sunday from 7 am to ?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Picnic was badass!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job Majestics NTX!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet ass rides!!!


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

it was bad ass.... that wat a picnic should look like !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Picnic?........ that was an all out SHOW! Thanks Majestics for lighting a spark under my A*#! I forgot how much I loved to shoot Lowriders!... It's been a minute since I've shot a lowrider around here... and yesterday, i felt like a kid in a candy store! Great Show!... you guys did a great job!

The fellas from New Jersey represented them EastSida's to the fullest...


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Thank yall for comin out!!! We're real glad everyone had a good time! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: nice pics , keep them coming !


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/thHfiIe.jpg


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

That's whats up skim....:thumbsup:


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/elj5YUP.jpg[URL="http://i.imgur.com/elj5YUP.jpg"][/URL]http://i.imgur.com/elj5YUP.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/MaYi1pO.jpg[URL="http://i.imgur.com/elj5YUP.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/MaYi1pO.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/MaYi1pO.jpg[/URL] http://i.imgur.com/6ITdHnE.jpg http://i.imgur.com/6ITdHnE.jpg


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/MaYi1pO.jpg


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

TO EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED OUR EVENT YESTERDAY, ALL OF US FROM MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WANNA THANK ALL OF YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR EVENT, IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYONE ENJOYED THE DAY. NEXT YEAR IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER




POST THEM PICS!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what lolo bikes showed up


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Video I found on YouTube.., there's some of the hop on there already too...


----------



## PhotsByLucio (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey whats up everyone just want to say that that was one of the best picnic that I have been to so far big ups to the North Texas Chapter I took a lot of pictures going to try and upload as much as I can on here or not check out my facebook also it was good meeting everyone from out of town and we can't forget about our DFW riders that all came out very good picnic you guys. 


​


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice pix 65rivias always


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Had a blast at the picnic fellas!! Tru Eastsidaz South Jersey wants to express much gratitude for the hospitality!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


no doubt!!!!







long distance award winners had all the freaks, damn lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> TO EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED OUR EVENT YESTERDAY, ALL OF US FROM MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WANNA THANK ALL OF YOU FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR EVENT, IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYONE ENJOYED THE DAY. NEXT YEAR IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic moment lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

six 2 said:


> That's whats up skim MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS....:thumbsup:


:fixt:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gotta love move in pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

65rivi said:


> great picture


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:beautiful pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> View attachment 657493
> View attachment 657494
> View attachment 657495
> View attachment 657503










:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> View attachment 657510
> View attachment 657511
> View attachment 657512










:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

get well Jae bueno and FUCK CANCER!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> get well Jae bueno and FUCK CANCER!










:thumbsup:beat cancer:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THANKS TO MAJESTIX FOR A BAD ASS SATURDAY NIGHT THEY HOSTED AT PAPPAS BBQ IN DALLAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THANKS TO THE MAN BEHIND THE VIDEO CAMERA WHO CAPTURED THE WHOLE WEEKEND ON DVD BIG FISH' STRAIGHT FROM L.A. HAD TO SEE HOW WE DO IT IN TEXAS AND MAN WAS HE SUPRISED AND WORE THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Best weekend ever!


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> http://s147.photobucket.com/user/fleck1/media/image_zps74dde3e9.jpg.html:wow: Damn, caught me slippin. Great picnic, best I have been to in Dallas since the 90's.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

GOOD FLIKS


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Skim said:


> no doubt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Great pics Mr. Skim ...any more pics of the freaks :naughty:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Great picnic we all had a great time, we will see you guys next year & don't forget mark your calendars for Aug. 18th hope to see you guys in Tulsa, Oklahoma. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Skim said:


> *Wanted to take the time to say "Thanks" to N.texas Majestics, Great people, beautiful Rides your first annual was a total success very glad we made the trip well worth it!!....:thumbsup: till next time homies.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice pics^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Would like to thank Majestic's North Texas for the great hospitality and throwing a badass picnic.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

will post up some more pics later.


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Man yall did it! Looks like New Year's Day in L.A. Wanted to come but local USO chapter had a picnic up here. Next time for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

dgriego said:


>


nice pics


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Caspy said:


> nice pics


Thanks I try my best.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

It was a damn good time!! Wish somone thought my car was worth a picture lol


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> It was a damn good time!! Wish somone thought my car was worth a picture lol


Which car is it i might have a picture


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

I see a bunch of okc peeps who got the bike award


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> It was a damn good time!! Wish somone thought my car was worth a picture lol


Lol, yeah me too, I left the park for two hours and I missed all the photo ops.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

dgriego said:


> Which car is it i might have a picture


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> View attachment 657867


Funny thing is I went looking for it, where were u parked at? there were a few cars I seen when I was working the main entrance then when we switched shifts I couldnt find them in the park.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Skim said:


> Funny thing is I went looking for it, where were u parked at? there were a few cars I seen when I was working the main entrance then when we switched shifts I couldnt find them in the park.


No biggie I grabbed a lone tree at the bottom of the hill for shade. The show was badass I grew up on the Tulsa picnic and this seriously rivaled it....oops did I say that.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> View attachment 657867


Yes sir I actually have a badass pic of your ride I just hadn't uploaded it yet but i will post it later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

The roof on ur ride was badass.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> No biggie I grabbed a lone tree at the bottom of the hill for shade. The show was badass I grew up on the Tulsa picnic and this seriously rivaled it....oops did I say that.


I saw that car, it is sweet. ButThatsnotaCHRYSLER!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

dgriego said:


> The roof on ur ride was badass.


Thank ya


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

David's car killin it here.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

A lot of damn nice rides! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> I grew up on the Tulsa picnic and this seriously rivaled it....oops did I say that.


We go to Tulsa picnic every year, I like going up there i just wish it was like it was back in 07-09 when it was less donks and more lows. hopefully it gets back to that.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS THREW DOWN.....FEW OF MY FLIKS FROM THE WEEKEND



































































































































































































































*


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

here you go homie sorry about the first pic the lens hood came loose on me.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics everyone.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

No one does it better than that boy HMART!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> No one does it better than that boy HMART!


 Thanks carnal but you killed it with your fliks from the picnic! Good catching up this weekend, just no time to really chopp it up


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, looks like good times out there. Might have to get some cars together next year and make the trip from Cali


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

dgriego said:


> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/dnvgriego777/media/majesticspicnic_zps180ef317.jpg.html


sick shots of my deuce!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

HMART... Yeah man I wished I would've gotten there earlier then I would've had time to chopp it up with you... I got there late and knew I had little time to shoot so I got straight to it... Ill give you a buzz when I'm headed to HTown next month!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> HMART... Yeah man I wished I would've gotten there earlier then I would've had time to chopp it up with you... I got there late and knew I had little time to shoot so I got straight to it... Ill give you a buzz when I'm headed to HTown next month!


You got it homie!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Had no idea there were so many good photographers there.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

HMART1970 said:


> sick shots of my deuce!!!


Thanks just trying to get my photography skills on your level your pics are always badass and your 62 is clean as hell seen it in Odessa back in November for the first time.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

dgriego said:


> Thanks just trying to get my photography skills on your level your pics are always badass and your 62 is clean as hell seen it in Odessa back in November for the first time.


Thanks bro, your fliks are up there already!!! And thanks on the 62 but that fucker was dirty, didn't clean it from the trip in from Houston. God washed my ride on Sunday morning though....lol


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Looked like a good day :thumbsup: Lots of nice cars. Anyone happen to get anymore pics of this 69?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SANCHEZ said:


> Looked like a good day :thumbsup: Lots of nice cars. Anyone happen to get anymore pics of this 69?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dgriego said:


>


.

Killer shot my man! That was one great looking bike.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

65rivi said:


> .
> 
> Killer shot my man! That was one great looking bike.


Thanks by any chance did you get any pics of the black 61 rag top right as you entered. I was walking over there to get some pics of it then got distracted headed back over there later on and it was gone.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Let me check...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PICS LOOKIN REAL NICE FELLAS, KEEP IT UP!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> PICS LOOKIN REAL NICE FELLAS, KEEP IT UP!


:naughty:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> 65rivi said:
> 
> 
> > great picture
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Picnic?........ that was an all out SHOW! Thanks Majestics for lighting a spark under my A*#! I forgot how much I loved to shoot Lowriders!... It's been a minute since I've shot a lowrider around here... and yesterday, i felt like a kid in a candy store! Great Show!... you guys did a great job!
> 
> The fellas from New Jersey represented them EastSida's to the fullest...


S/O to them Tru East Sidaz... them Jersey boys got down!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This one deserved to be enlarged... great job on this paint Pablo!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

great piks hugo...im the one sporting Lakers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dgriego said:


> Thanks by any chance did you get any pics of the black 61 rag top right as you entered. I was walking over there to get some pics of it then got distracted headed back over there later on and it was gone.


I took one as it was pulling in and I was working the front main gate. He didn't park all the way in the show area for some reason. I wish he did. He's a member on here TXRYDER


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

elsylient said:


> great piks hugo...im the one sporting Lakers


Wuz up Edgar, real good meeting the Obsession cc crew! Thanks Lowco


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Skim said:


> I took one as it was pulling in and I was working the front main gate. He didn't park all the way in the show area for some reason. I wish he did. He's a member on here TXRYDER


Thanks for the info Skim post ur pic of it if u get a chance.


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

dgriego said:


> Thanks by any chance did you get any pics of the black 61 rag top right as you entered. I was walking over there to get some pics of it then got distracted headed back over there later on and it was gone.


I own the '61 and I'm actually in the background behind that bike.:cheesy:


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TXRYDER said:


> I own the '61 and I'm actually in the background behind that bike.:cheesy:


Your ride is clean I was going to take pics of your ride when I was walking in got distracted then went on mission later on looking for your ride but never found it so i assumed u left.


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

dgriego said:


> Your ride is clean I was going to take pics of your ride when I was walking in got distracted then went on mission later on looking for your ride but never found it so i assumed u left.


Thanks. But it needs to be redone so I consider it a project, that's why I parked at the entrance. Plus I was riding solo, just me & my son.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Like Primo said earlier, Thank you to everyone that came out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TXRYDER said:


> Thanks. But it needs to be redone so I consider it a project, that's why I parked at the entrance. Plus I was riding solo, just me & my son.


shit you shoulda brought that car in.


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> shit you shoulda brought that car in.


Its all good bro. Great picnic. You guys are reppin DFW well.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TXRYDER said:


> Thanks. But it needs to be redone so I consider it a project, that's why I parked at the entrance. Plus I was riding solo, just me & my son.


Sounds like u had everybody wit u that mattered! Roll that bitch till tha wheels fall off!!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sweet fliks homie!!


dgriego said:


>


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

HMART1970 said:


> Sweet fliks homie!!


Thanks homie.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Congrats to the *NORTH TEXAS MAJESTICS CHAPTER*, been a long time since I been to picnic/show like this past weekend. 

I compare it to the trip I took to the SouthGate Azalea show in 2002 it had the same vibe and the quality of rides.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man I wish I would have closed my trunk!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just want to give major props to Majestic's North Texas for a badass picnic....u Boys really got down, great energy great location,!:thumbsup: Obsession CC will definitely be back!!! For those that did not make it this is a must attend Event. Keep them good pictures coming fellas thanks


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN AMAZING PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> Congrats to the *NORTH TEXAS MAJESTICS CHAPTER*, been a long time since I been to picnic/show like this past weekend.
> 
> I compare it to the trip I took to the SouthGate Azalea show in 2002 it had the same vibe and the quality of rides.


:thumbsup: cant wait til next year!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

After all these pics, I feel I WAS at the pic nic, just didn't slang any music...next year Texas, next year.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> After all these pics, I feel I WAS at the pic nic, just didn't slang any music...next year Texas, next year.


Bring it bish,....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

an then? lol


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

It was one hell of a picnic, my sun burn is still killing me LOL


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Sounds like u had everybody wit u that mattered! Roll that bitch till tha wheels fall off!!


Agreed!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

green ice said:


> It was one hell of a picnic, my sun burn is still killing me LOL


sun burn............ you was under a tree the whole time! guey lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> :thumbsup: cant wait til next year!



What he said^^^


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Well that's all the photo's I have for now. Hope you guys enjoyed them.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT HAD A GOODTIME AT THE NT PICNIC ... WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BADASS PICS HOMIES... THANKS FOR POSTING THEM


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> BADASS PICS HOMIES... THANKS FOR POSTING THEM


Thanks bro your ride was on point.


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT SUNDAY JUNE 23RD






NEXT SUNDAY JUNE 23RD


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

kc63drop said:


> NEXT SUNDAY JUNE 23RD
> View attachment 659471
> NEXT SUNDAY JUNE 23RD


pass already committed to an earlier scheduled event


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*had lotsa fun*

I had a great time at the picnic, will deff be back next year


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Get ready!!!! It's about to happen again, June 8th north Texas picnic is in effect !!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Get ready!!!! It's about to happen again, June 8th north Texas picnic is in effect !!!!!!




Yup, and The Cholo Dj is coming all the way from LA to put it down....


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:can't wait.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is going down June 8th 2014....:yes:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dgriego said:


> :thumbsup:can't wait.


Looking forward to those bad ass pictures of yours brotha! Gonna be a good time like last year


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, and The Cholo Dj is coming all the way from LA to put it down....


Bring it homie,let's make it better than last year


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Ttt


What's happening , I hope you make it out again this year.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, tryn to make this show from Fresno, ca. Heard the show and trip is worth it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

56CHEVY said:


> Damn, tryn to make this show from Fresno, ca. Heard the show and trip is worth it


it's a good one homie,if ya need anything just let us know,we will be posting hotel info real soon


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you for the support


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, and The Cholo Dj is coming all the way from LA to put it down....


Im gonna finally get to MEAT you!

:si:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It's the weekend before the world cup starts so AE will be able to make it!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Looking forward to those bad ass pictures of yours brotha! Gonna be a good time like last year


yes sir, I see this event getting bigger and better ever year couldn't believe the turn out last year had to be around 800 car's.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> it's a good one homie,if ya need anything just let us know,we will be posting hotel info real soon


Most def, we tryn to take 4 cars out there on that 24 hr mission lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

56CHEVY said:


> Most def, we tryn to take 4 cars out there on that 24 hr mission lol


Hell ya !!!!! That's that real Ryder shit homie, we set up the hotel info today and I will post it tomorrow


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dgriego said:


> yes sir, I see this event getting bigger and better ever year couldn't believe the turn out last year had to be around 800 car's.


Ya it is bro, there's gonna be a lot of really nice cars coming from out of town. Can't wait brotha, were gonna have a blast. Thanks for all your support bro


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It's the weekend before the world cup starts so AE will be able to make it!



Take this back to the paisa topic please...we talkin Cholos here ese.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im gonna finally get to MEAT you!
> 
> :si:



If you wouldn't have chickened out last year like the cab driver said, you could have MEATED me last year...:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If you wouldn't have chickened out last year like the cab driver said, you could have MEATED me last year...:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao:


What?

When?

Where?

:dunno:

I was there last year!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BTW,

Need me some CDs. 

MP3s:

Tucanes de Tijuana!

Jose Alfredo Jimenez!

Lorenzo De Monteclaro!

Gerardo Reyes!

And 

Chalino Sanchez!

$$$ ready!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What?
> 
> When?
> 
> ...




Cab driver said you chickened out last minute because your fearless leader (a certain Houston area Dj) couldn't make it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cab driver said you chickened out last minute because your fearless leader (a certain Houston area Dj) couldn't make it.


What?

No. 

I was there last year!



That's my six foe from 1958!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oops, my bad. I was talking bout the Goodtimes DFW show.....I'm old homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyway, yes, I will have your custom Justin Bieber CDs ready. $$$$$$ ready


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

This show was nice :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> This show was nice :thumbsup:




You coming up again this year??


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You coming up again this year??



What's up big Dawg, iam gettin excited for the picnic. This shit is gonna blow up


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


What's up Eduardo, you and Nick and the boys Rollin up again?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> What's up big Dawg, iam gettin excited for the picnic. This shit is gonna blow up




I'm excited about this one too. I'm bringing that bomb ass music, my show, and it's gonna end with a bang. A big big silly string fight with and against the kids. You'll trip when you see it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 8th in Lewisville....see you Vatos there...:yes:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm excited about this one too. I'm bringing that bomb ass music, my show, and it's gonna end with a bang. A big big silly string fight with and against the kids. You'll trip when you see it.


He'll ya, looking forward to it. And iam sure my kiddo will love the silly string


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Call and get your rooms,last year filled up fast,thank you


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Texas.....:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 8 2014.....yeah baby


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If you wouldn't have chickened out last year like the cab driver said, *you could have MEATED me last year*...:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao:


:ugh:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on June


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight on the horizon...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fight on the horizon...


Hopefully you play some good shit 'cause the DJs around here VV!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hopefully you play some good shit 'cause the DJs around here VV!



What's that??:dunno: VV?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What's that??:dunno: VV?


Ask a Paisa!

:inout:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I hear the owner if the clippers will be attending the show


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

misterslick said:


> I hear the owner if the clippers will be attending the show


Makes no sense


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

tmft


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ask a Paisa!
> 
> :inout:



Oh, ok I got it. Well, I don't play paisa music...oldies old school and funk....rare funk. But I can mix in some Cadetes and Chalino somewhere.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Chucky-818 said:


> tmft


Thanks Fam ! June 8th 2014 2nd annual picnic North Texas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Call and get your rooms,last year filled up fast,thank you


nice hotels. all 3 are all together so everybody can kick it outside bull shitting all night like last year


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*THWHOS GOING TO TAKE THAT HOP MONEY THIS YEAR!!!!!!????????? GIVING AWAY MORE THAN ANY OTHER EVENT THIS YEAR *


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't wait for this show, last year was badass. Is there going to be the cruise at papas the night before again this year?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ct1458 said:


> Can't wait for this show, last year was badass. Is there going to be the cruise at papas the night before again this year?


Yes sir... Gonna be a good time


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Address/flyer por favor


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> Address/flyer por favor


Let me know what info you need homie and I can PM you my number. Thank you


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Let me know what info you need homie and I can PM you my number. Thank you


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I need big Pitt to call me


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*Fine Lines cc will be rolling in from Tulsa, Oklahoma, see you guys out there!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


>




The Cholo Dj gonna be putting it down...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

pajaro said:


> *Fine Lines cc will be rolling in from Tulsa, Oklahoma, see you guys out there!*



That's what's up homie, thanks for your support and will see ya soon!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I need big Pitt to call me



^^^


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The pics are dope as hell brotha^


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> The pics are dope as hell brotha^


Thank's, Hoping I can step it up on the pics this year.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*UPDATED LAST YEARS TOPIC FOR THE SECOND ANNUAL SINCE A LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN POSTING ON THE OLD TOPIC SO THIS YEAR IS THE SECOND ANNUAL MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS PICNIC JUNE 8 2014 - SAME LOCATION WITH MORE ROOM THAN LAST YEAR! PLEASE COME JOIN US FOR ANOTHER FUN WEEKEND AND DONT FORGET, MAJESTIX DALLAS IS HOSTING THE CRUISE NITE SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE PICNIC. THE PICS FROM LAST YEAR POSTED IN HERE SAYS IT ALL. WE HAD A BLAST AND THIS YEAR WILL BE JUST AS GOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES, BIKES, BOATS BBQ GRILLS AND FAMILY AND JOIN US!! JUNE 8TH!!*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Thank's, Hoping I can step it up on the pics this year.


You were on point last year,this year I would love to get some pics from you to blow up and put in thee wall bro


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> You were on point last year,this year I would love to get some pics from you to blow up and put in thee wall bro


 I got u covered brotha.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT Big big big silly string fight gonna go down. Stop by my booth to get your silly string before we run out then be ready for the fight at the end of the day.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pajaro said:


> *Fine Lines cc will be rolling in from Tulsa, Oklahoma, see you guys out there!*


Would your club be willing to take on the kids in the silly string fight? Let me know because I am looking for a club to go against the kids. Gracias in advance.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

TTT gonna be a blast, bigger and better than last years, lets show the world again how them Texas boys do it


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUMPer


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

BAM!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BigPit903 said:


> BAM!!



:rant::rant:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Cant wait, it was a badass last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUMPer


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The party at the hotel was Crackin last year 











And the Cruise night was crazy to, June 7th the cruise and June 8th the picnic


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like info on what I have to do or talk to, if i'd like to set up a tent for our mobile dj service? We have a generator and enough speakers to put on a concert!


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

Can i just set up and jam?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

972impala63 said:


> Can i just set up and jam?


TALK TO DIRTY. HIS # IS ON FLYER


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Is cruise going to be at Pappo's on Saturday night?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Pappas BBQ.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

84Homies said:


> Pappas BBQ.


Yes sir, just like last year homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It's goin down


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


>




The Cholo Dj coming from LA to hook this up. Gonna be playin all that rare funk....and hard to find oldies and Souldies.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I just want to give major props to Majestic's North Texas for a badass picnic....u Boys really got down, great energy great location,!:thumbsup: Obsession CC will definitely be back!!! For those that did not make it this is a must attend Event. Keep them good pictures coming fellas thanks



It feels good to see all theses bad ass clubs like obsessioncc out here, individualscc,Dallaslowriderscc,Latin kustomscc,jokerzcc,eastsideriderscc,tasteoflatincc,tru classics cc........etc etc to name a few local and out of towners that made this picnic so great and hope y'all will join us this year on keeping the tradition alive.... Thank you to everyone that attended last year and hope to see you all this year


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> It feels good to see all theses bad ass clubs like obsessioncc out here, individualscc,Dallaslowriderscc,Latin kustomscc,jokerzcc,eastsideriderscc,tasteoflatincc,tru classics cc........etc etc to name a few local and out of towners that made this picnic so great and hope y'all will join us this year on keeping the tradition alive.... Thank you to everyone that attended last year and hope to see you all this year


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't wait, it's going to be da shizznit!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming from LA to hook this up. Gonna be playin all that rare funk....and hard to find oldies and Souldies.


My nikka, :h5:

Letting Tejano DJs know how the west coast does it!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Dont forget my CDs! :x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My nikka, :h5:
> 
> Letting Tejano DJs know how the west coast does it!




Don't start none foo...:roflmao: I'm just coming to get down. It's an honor to be invited to handle the music from so far away. Gonna be a dance off with kids, every kid wins a prize but the winner gets a scooter (y'all got those in Texas?) Jk. There will also be an adult dance off for adults with a cash prize. But it doesn't stop there. I've added a big bomb ass silly string fight. The kids vs. any car club wishing to take them on. It's gonna be bad ass.


And yes, I have your Justin Bieber CDs, ya para de chingar...:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't start none foo...:roflmao: I'm just coming to get down. It's an honor to be invited to handle the music from so far away. Gonna be a dance off with kids, every kid wins a prize but the winner gets a scooter (y'all got those in Texas?) Jk. There will also be an adult dance off for adults with a cash prize. But it doesn't stop there. I've added a big bomb ass silly string fight. The kids vs. any car club wishing to take them on. It's gonna be bad ass.
> 
> 
> And yes, I have your Justin Bieber CDs, ya para de chingar...:rimshot:


Taking DJ-ing to another level 

No **** :happysad:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Taking DJ-ing to another level
> 
> No **** :happysad:




I'm gonna give you a job as my PR person....


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to a picnic and cruise night near you.....


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

O Boy!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Less than a month away!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring the kids by my Dj booth to pick up some silly string. The more kids the better. I'm looking for a club to host the silly string fight vs. the kids. Don't forget the dance off for kids, everybody wins a prize but the winner gets a scooter.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

location pic


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FOOL SCARED OF THAT HOP PIT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Perfect spot for a big Texas sized silly string fight. It's going down. Plus the soundtrack of some rare funk.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Perfect spot for a big Texas sized silly string fight. It's going down. Plus the soundtrack of some rare funk.


Funk is good big Dawg!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Funk is good big Dawg!




I'm gonna bring it homie, I'm gonna bring it.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Skim said:


> Ttt


Illegal toys will definitely be there one way or the other! Bad ass picnic definitely not one to miss, working on the ride right now trying to get ready for the picnic!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

imp1962 said:


> Illegal toys will definitely be there one way or the other! Bad ass picnic definitely not one to miss, working on the ride right now trying to get ready for the picnic!


Awready!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Anybody or place rent out jet skies..I'm comming from Cincinnati,oh..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awe Snap.


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

TRUESTYLE C.C. will be in the house Missouri,and Arkansas chapters cant wait!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

capriceman75 said:


> Anybody or place rent out jet skies..I'm comming from Cincinnati,oh..


Yes the Marina rents jet skis


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WE ARE RAFFLING OFF A SET OF BRAND NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s TOO


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

90coupedraggn said:


> TRUESTYLE C.C. will be in the house Missouri,and Arkansas chapters cant wait!!!


He'll ya, thanks for the support


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Low4Life will be there!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

WHERES ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS AT?


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:


mademan9 said:


> Low4Life will be there!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Once again, I hope to make this the biggest silly string fight to date. The record is 75 kids all going at it at once with silly string. Stop by my Dj booth and get your silly string before I run out. I'll also have funk flash drives and oldies flas drives with nearly 400 songs for $40. See you there and thanks N. Tx Majestics for making this happen.

The Cholo Dj coming back to Texas


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

I will be there 

Just need to get 10 fresh batteries.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Once again, I hope to make this the biggest silly string fight to date. The record is 75 kids all going at it at once with silly string. Stop by my Dj booth and get your silly string before I run out. I'll also have funk flash drives and oldies flas drives with nearly 400 songs for $40. See you there and thanks N. Tx Majestics for making this happen.
> 
> The Cholo Dj coming back to Texas







Qvo Tejas


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Im hopin to have my p.o.4. Legal by then


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Im hopin to have my p.o.4. Legal by then


let me know ifyou take the 4 out..im arranging a meetup to ride together,


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> let me know ifyou take the 4 out..im arranging a meetup to ride together,


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Cant wait we WESTSIDE CC Charlotte nc are coming to meet up wit our WESTSIDE CC DFW Tx brothers and attend this great event yay yay


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> Cant wait we WESTSIDE CC Charlotte nc are coming to meet up wit our WESTSIDE CC DFW Tx brothers and attend this great event yay yay


Glad to have you guys,check the hotels cause they were selling out. Don't miss the cruise night Saturday ,it's a blast and there's a shit load of rides in the lineup. See y'all soon and safe travels


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Glad to have you guys,check the hotels cause they were selling out. Don't miss the cruise night Saturday ,it's a blast and there's a shit load of rides in the lineup. See y'all soon and safe travels


Thanx homie and yeah we should b there for cruz and look at all the bad ass rides and meet good people we staying at our WS bros house but thanx for heads up on Telly c ya soon riders


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

what are the categories for the hop and what is the payout?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup primo


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hoping to be there BUMP!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Better get there early....


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

took the trip from houston up there just to see some rides.. great picnic it was. there was people from atl, florida, all over the states.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight gonna be bis as fuck. Bring your kids and yourselves by my Dj booth to get your silly string before we run out....stop by early. Also a dance contest for kids...winner gets a scooter and he adult winners get a cash prize or Cholo Dj shot glasses. Flash drives $40


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fight gonna be bis as fuck. Bring your kids and yourselves by my Dj booth to get your silly string before we run out....stop by early. Also a dance contest for kids...winner gets a scooter and he adult winners get a cash prize or Cholo Dj shot glasses. Flash drives $40


u have any music videos/lowrider videos?


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Picnic is soon.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Bob.. if my 20s come in in time ill bring those fr380s for ya.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Less than a week away!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Bob.. if my 20s come in in time ill bring those fr380s for ya.



Or if you win the premium sport ways in the $5 raffle


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> Or if you win the premium sport ways in the $5 raffle


Ill be all over that..bob told me about that a couple days ago.


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bringing our whole Louisiana chapter this year and next year all our rides will be done and there too
Had a great time last year and can't wait for this weekend


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Few days away!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Will the cruise and picnic be the same time as last year?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

RML3864 said:


> Will the cruise and picnic be the same time as last year?


Yes sir ! See ya there


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

79bonnieon3 said:


> Bringing our whole Louisiana chapter this year and next year all our rides will be done and there tooHad a great time last year and can't wait for this weekend


That's bad ass, safe travels and see y'all soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> u have any music videos/lowrider videos?



It says silly string and flash drives.....:rant:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT ready for the weekend!!!! Putting long ass hours just to get car done but it will be worth shining with everyone else. Illegal toys will be in the house


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

imp1962 said:


> TTT ready for the weekend!!!! Putting long ass hours just to get car done but it will be worth shining with everyone else. Illegal toys will be in the house


I hear ya homie, same here . But we're all gonna have a real good weekend. Safe travels from Oklahoma and see ya Saturday bro


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Leaving LA in 15 minutes. See you all on Saturday night........funk flash drives $40


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*6.7.14 In support of North Texas Majestics 2nd Annual Picnic*


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Gonna be big!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cant believe its here already


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

imp1962 said:


> TTT ready for the weekend!!!! Putting long ass hours just to get car done but it will be worth shining with everyone else. Illegal toys will be in the house


thats right!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Leaving LA in 15 minutes. See you all on Saturday night........funk flash drives $40


drive safe!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Midnight......just broke into N.M.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Midnight......just broke into N.M.


Going to by some oldschool from the cholo^^


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

How is the weather schedule looking? Looks like it will be a rainy day.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

90coupedraggn said:


> How is the weather schedule looking? Looks like it will be a rainy day.


its only 10%


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Going to by some oldschool from the cholo^^



I got grips of it, and some rare funk too. Flash drives with 375 songs of funk and oldie flash drives with 740 oldies $40. Limited supply so hurry and get at me at the Papas BBQ cruise before I run out. Also 5 CDs for $20


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh,I forgot to say I'm here in Ft. worth kicking it in my room....see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna sell a hotel room :happysad:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> Anyone wanna sell a hotel room :happysad:


Brother it took me just over 2 hours to find one once I got here. I believe all Ft. worth has left is Motel 6. $55


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Brother it took me just over 2 hours to find one once I got here. I believe all Ft. worth has left is Motel 6. $55


 ill pass :happysad: some family tricked me, they told me they stayed in dallas turns out they stay 1 1/2 hr east from Lewisville :angry: :burn: guess ima have to drive extra


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> ill pass :happysad: some family tricked me, they told me they stayed in dallas turns out they stay 1 1/2 hr east from Lewisville :angry: :burn: guess ima have to drive extra



La Quinta has rooms available in Lewisville. I know that for sure.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> La Quinta has rooms available in Lewisville. I know that for sure.


number or.link por favor


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> number or.link por favor


(972)221-7525 la Quinta inn in lewisville texas


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Fine Lines cc (Tulsa Oklahoma) just check into the Hotel (Lewisville)...,


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna be a great picnic with cars from all over the United States . Thank you to all the supporters and locals and out of towners for making it such a huge success ! Let's have some good ol family fun with no drama! Again thank you and safe travels


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> (972)221-7525 la Quinta inn in lewisville texas


i appreciate it homie,but they sold out :tears: found me a marriot 15 min away tho :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

A_E is loaded up and ready for tomorrow:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Adonde vas? :bowrofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Adonde vas? :bowrofl:


Los que saben, saben! :nicoderm:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin c.c. already here. Went and checked out Gas Monkey Bar and Grill last nite. Not too bad.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Spy pic :biggrin: Seen this on my way


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

shit gone be on and crackin!


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Leavin in the morning Coming from ft.hood ...what time does it kick off...i think im like a 3 hr drive away????


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Yall keep this goin every year! Maybe in a few I can get mine out there


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Leavin in the morning Coming from ft.hood ...what time does it kick off...i think im like a 3 hr drive away????


yup you 3 hours away caravan with regal ryda !


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea i hit em up on fb waitin on response..bringing the kids this will be their first show/picnic and u know how kids and the heat don't get along..lol but hope to see eveyone there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

1/2 way there:



:run:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet jesus^^^


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hope were blessed with good weather tomorrow.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Hope were blessed with good weather tomorrow.


X2

:x:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Couldn' make it this year so........more pics!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Firme firme cruise night.....gracias Majestix. Boy my haters really gon hate now....:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Shit was crackin, I had a blast!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Rain !


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

What time the hop start? I'm from Cincinnati,Ohio but leaving from Houston,tx now..


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Is everything still going down?? Its rainin like hell in central texas..hittin 35 northbound now


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I think so,

Sun should be up by noon.


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks A.E. Makin good time...should be there round 1...all these restroom stops killin my time ...kids gotta luv em


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Everything's still going down, the hop starts at 3


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

A_E Presente two years in a row!



And God willing 'till the casket drops!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Had a great time at the picnic today


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Great Picnic today, glad I made the drive down this morning.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Shit was crackin, I had a blast!



:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody got pics of the dance contest or the silly string fight....Potemkin please. This was bad ass...gracias N. Texas Majestics. See y'all next year.


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Who would of thought the day would end with clear skys...had a great time me and my family enjoyed all the rides, good seeing the homie josh and meeting strictly Mike..first year attending but it deff won't be my last..


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Post up pics yall took homies


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> A_E Presente two years in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> And God willing 'till the casket drops!


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> A_E Presente two years in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> And God willing 'till the casket drops!


good meeting you homie! those series 2's were on point as wel as your cars:thumbsup:



DKM ATX said:


> Great Picnic today, glad I made the drive down this morning.


 good seeing you Dee, message me your #



djmikethecholodj said:


> :h5:


 see ya next time mike thanks for those gangsta ass tunes too:thumbsup:



lowlyfencentex said:


> Who would of thought the day would end with clear skys...had a great time me and my family enjoyed all the rides, good seeing the homie josh and meeting strictly Mike..first year attending but it deff won't be my last..


fasho mike! stay in touch fam! pm me your number !


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low Life C.C had a great time at the picnic met a bunch of cool club members from all clubs pappas cruise was also great


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> good meeting you homie! those series 2's were on point as wel as your cars:thumbsup:


Same here bro,

But I still hate you for beating me on Ebay To the Series II Goodies!

Just kidding bro, it was cool meeting you too!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Minutes before heading back home:



Had a great time,

Saw many sick rides and met cool people!

See you all next year!

:wave:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Where's all the pics


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

The only pics I took!! 

















Mofo is badass!! Glad I got to see it in person!! :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> good meeting you homie! those series 2's were on point as wel as your cars:thumbsup:
> 
> good seeing you Dee, message me your #
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: need more pm me.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Had a good time with the family at the show yesterday:thumbsup: Tons of nice cars! Wish i could have talked to more people but its hard with kids pulling you each way...

Thanks to the Majestics for all the hard work, and to the cholo DJ for the music.  Shout out to Big Fish, i saw you when i drove in but couldn't catch up with you after that.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> good meeting you homie! those series 2's were on point as wel as your cars:thumbsup:
> 
> good seeing you Dee, message me your #
> 
> ...


Same here homie big homie, I will in box you


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

once again another great show we all had a good time, besides having a minor wreck on Saturday morning, I didn't let it ruin my day:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

pajaro said:


> once again another great show we all had a good time, besides having a minor wreck on Saturday morning, I didn't let it ruin my day...


Is this the ride from fine lines


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

lowlyfencentex said:


> Is this the ride from fine lines


 Yes this in My 64.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

pajaro said:


> once again another great show we all had a good time, besides having a minor wreck on Saturday morning, I didn't let it ruin my day:thumbsup:


Does anyone know a custom painter in the Dallas area that could fix the damage done to the fender and paint?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> The only pics I took!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Great cruise and show


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Family and i made it out,lots of beautiful cars and great people.def be back next yr


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

We had a great time met new people met old people put faces wit names it was way worth the drive cant wait to do it again wit the Big M yay yay keep up the G work


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where was Robledo?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Chocolate milk!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Chocolate milk!



I told you it was bad ass.....right?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Where was Robledo?


He's in LA i tryed to get LA WSCC to meet me n TX i came fr Charlotte nc


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I told you it was bad ass.....right?


GOTTA SAY MAN YOU DID A GREAT JOB THROUGHOUT THE DAY DEF WAS A GOOD DECISION AND HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I told you it was bad ass.....right?


Yes yes great job DJ, very we'll done and tastefully brotha.. Thank you


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I told you it was bad ass.....right?


You really did do a good job. I enjoyed your music choices.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

cripn8ez said:


> He's in LA i tryed to get LA WSCC to meet me n TX i came fr Charlotte nc



Marty doesn't let Robledo go to shows alone...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> You really did do a good job. I enjoyed your music choices.



Thanks. I enjoy what I do. What'd you think about the silly string fight? thanks again for the BBQ btw.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Yes yes great job DJ, very we'll done and tastefully brotha.. Thank you



No, thank you and the North Texas Majestics. Can't wait until next year, Lord willing.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin had a great time!!! God willing will be back next year!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks north Texas majestic for a great picnic.......


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

another great picnic guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that came out Far n wide to all are local friends that supported this picnic. We hope to keep it going and bring more n more great cars to it every year. Thank you for making it a success


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It was pretty firme meeting pele from all over the country....


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks. I enjoy what I do. What'd you think about the silly string fight? thanks again for the BBQ btw.


Your welcome, anytime bro. I think the kids definitely enjoyed it. I like the dance contest. I didn't see the adults dance or maybe nobody was brave enough.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Thank you to everyone that came out Far n wide to all are local friends that supported this picnic. We hope to keep it going and bring more n more great cars to it every year. Thank you for making it a success


I would like to see a bounce house or water slide for the kids and maybe tug of war for the adults.Also,have the hop when it was said it was gonna happen.I waited 40 minutes at the fence, got tired of waiting.The hop started a hour after we were told it was gonna start. Great picnic though,will be back next year.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I would like to see a bounce house or water slide for the kids and maybe tug of war for the adults.Also,have the hop when it was said it was gonna happen.I waited 40 minutes at the fence, got tired of waiting.The hop started a hour after we were told it was gonna start. Great picnic though,will be back next year.



The rain forced some of the hoppers to arrive pretty late to the picnic, that's the only reason the hop was delayed.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The rain forced some of the hoppers to arrive pretty late to the picnic, that's the only reason the hop was delayed.


I wish we were told, my kids were so restless sweating their ass´s off in the sun, that we just went back to the tent and skipped the hop.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

great picnic once again best event i've been in a while it was good meeting taste of latin and fine lines car club great ppl cant wait till next year. and always good seen my homies from my home town chi-town.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea it was hot but the delays were really not anyones fault..were all at the mercy of mother nature.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

chi-town said:


> great picnic once again best event i've been in a while it was good meeting taste of latin and fine lines car club great ppl cant wait till next year. and always good seen my homies from my home town chi-town.



You Vatos had some nice rides....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

DJ Mike.. u did a great job! No ****.. :thumbsup: glad you made it out!!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to all the people near and far that made it out!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You Vatos had some nice rides....:thumbsup:


chocolate milk like a mahfucka!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I would like to see a bounce house or water slide for the kids and maybe tug of war for the adults.Also,have the hop when it was said it was gonna happen.I waited 40 minutes at the fence, got tired of waiting.The hop started a hour after we were told it was gonna start. Great picnic though,will be back next year.


x2, and some announcing at the hop area would help too. It would have been nice to know who was hopping and the inches... I'm surprised there wasn't more hoppers? 

Just some suggestions, overall great show, I will be back next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pics??


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

IMPALAS Lubbock Tx CHP was in the mix and had a blast last year and this year will deff be back 2015


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

techghetto59 said:


> View attachment 1289674
> 
> 
> IMPALAS Lubbock Tx CHP was in the mix and had a blast last year and this year will deff be back 2015


The 59 looked real good homie,thanks for coming out brotha


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> The 59 looked real good homie,thanks for coming out brotha


Already homie great atmosphere and people we always look forward for this event Majestics and Majestix make it a memorable weekend


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

techghetto59 said:


> Already homie great atmosphere and people we always look forward for this event Majestics and Majestix make it a memorable weekend




That's right...:thumbsup:


----------

